# Most popular Harmonica keys?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure this is the appropriate section to post this, but here goes. I want to start playing harmonica's but when I go to buy one I have the choice of key, so my question is, what is the most used/popular choice of harmonica keys? I'm gessing E or D, but who knows! Also, if any of you have any suggestions on what makes/models I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct Mine is a C for 10 dollars L&M

:bow: I suck at playing it too. I manage to charlie horse my tongue!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Keep in mind that if you're thinking of playing bluesy harmonica more than bob-dylany harmonica, you'll probably be playing in second position, which is called cross-harp. Check out the chart in the link for more info.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd say a C and an A harp. A lot of the instructional material on Youtube uses a C harp and its in the middle of the harmonica range of harps. An A harp is good for playing blues in E (2nd position crossharp mentioned above).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Keep in mind that if you're thinking of playing bluesy harmonica more than bob-dylany harmonica, you'll probably be playing in second position, which is called cross-harp. Check out the chart in the link for more info.


Thanks for that link.

I've "dabbled" in harmonica off & on over the years--not so much now--but keep thinking I want to try to wedge some in among everything else going on.

Mine is in A--as when I bought one--that was what I heard from several sources was the best for blues.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I would try*

I use Hohner Blues harps, key of A is the very best one to start off with to learn to play on and it gives yoiu a better variety of songs to work with.
I also blow in the key of G C and D and E and so it really depends on where you want to go with it.But for the start of playing stick with an A harp.Ship


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I played harp before I ever picked up a guitar. What key you'll use most really depends on who you are playing with and what style you are playing. 

I used to use my G and E harps all the time, but the guy I used to jam with played everything open. 

Now I'm often capo-ed up to the 2nd fret and end up playing my A harp. I still get a fair bit of use out of my G and E harps, less out of my C, and have almost never found a tune to play my D harp in - it's practially brand new. 

How's that for a non-answer? :smile:

I DO have a definite preference though - I like how bright the Hohner Marine Band harps sound. But I'm not playing blues harp - mostly accompaniment for country and old timey tunes. 

Again - your choice will depend on what you play and how you play it.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

*Most poular harmonica keys*

Lots of good and very useful info provided so far.

The quick answer to your question is probably to get harps that are in the most popular keys that the majority of guitar players use which happens to be C, A, E, G and D.

A friend asked the same question and my advice was ...... if you are going to be the harp guy at a jam, bite the bullet and get a C, A, E, G (and maybe to lesser extent the D) harp and you will probably have 90-95% of any possible blues, country, pop, surf, folk and/or modal scenario covered.

I would have to agree with Skndstry though that the ‘D’ harp is probably the least used of the five biggies (that I own) ....... but if the guitar guy you want to accompany plays a lot of folk and/or country in the key of ‘D’ you better get a ‘D’ harp!

And quickly here’s a little more explanation on the why and/or how they can work in different situations:

The G major scale (for example) consists of ....... G A B C D E F# G .......... i.e. these are all notes that are found on a G harp.

To accompany a guitar player playing “Home, Home on the Range” in ‘G’ you are going to require a ‘G’ harp to catch all the possible melody notes required for that song ......... i.e. you are probably going to want the F# note for your melody at some point that the ‘G’ harp offers ......... so, the ‘G’ harp’ is generally referred to as ‘straight’ harp when playing a song in the key of ‘G’.

One of the ‘G’ blues scales (G Mixolydian) is slightly different from G major scale in that the 7th note of the scale is flattened and is noted as ......... G A B C D E F G .......... and it just so happens that these notes are all notes that are found in the C Major scale ........ C D E F G A B C ........ the exact same scale, but starting on a different root note.

To accompany a guitar player playing a blues song in ‘G’ ......... you are usually much better off using a harp which has all the notes of G major scale but has an F natural note readily available to you instead of the F# and noted as ......... G A B C D E F G ......... which just so happens to be the C major scale as found on the ‘C’ harp ........ so, the ‘C’ harp is generally referred to as the ‘cross’ harp when playing G blues.

(And this would be a good time to refer to the cross harp link provided by hollowbody.)

As well, it just so happens that the ‘G’ harp would probably be the harp of choice for playing songs that are in its relative minor key ......... i.e. probably any song starting/ending in E minor.

And if you really want to get fancy and/or adventurous ‘G’ would probably be the harp of choice if your guitar player is playing a song in which ‘A’ dorian is the prominent scale for the song ....... (Santana and Neil Young are a couple of guitar players that come to mind known for writing/playing songs based on dorian scales).

Long story short, if possible, try to get C, A, E and G harps for definite starters (and then maybe D) and you should have jamming with guitar players covered or copping harp parts off of most recordings out there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't believe that this thread with it's few posts has completely cleared up the confusion I had over Cross Harp playing....I don't play harp often - but like to hack at it from time to time


many thanks!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

So are these any good?

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_68&products_id=439

38$ each, so if I need four keys it wouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Just start with*

The Key of A first don't start to spend money on something you are unsure of yet, blowing a harp isn't everyones cup of tea and does require you to practise more often then even guitar to get those vibrations happening properly.Ship


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I decided on a Hohner Pro in A, liked the color  It should get here early next week. Thanks for all the help!


----------

